# Savinelli Toscana 602



## Zuk (Jan 18, 2009)

Now ive gotten the hang of packing and keeping my pipe lit and am now able to start appreciating the tobacco i thought it was time to upgrade my pipe. So far the SavinelleToscana 602 is my favourite aesthetically however I would like to know from some people who own them how they smoke before I go ahead and purchase it. Also any suggestions for other pipes in this style or similiar up to 100 dollars would be great thanks!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

I don't know about Toscana 602, But I have a Bruna and a natural in the 622 and they are very good smokers. I own nine other Savinelli's and they are all great pipes, Smoke cool and dry. So in a nut shell, You can't go wrong with a Savinelli. They have that pipe at smoking pipes for $62 skins. Not bad..
Brian


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have two savinellis with one on the way. They are great pipes. My favorite is the 320 shape, I have that in the Tundra model, great pipe.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

no complaint w/the Savs i have other than the stems. in general they leave something to be desired IMHO. i do have one that's an exception w/a nice thin lucite bit, a lower priced model surprisingly.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I have two savinellis with one on the way. They are great pipes. My favorite is the 320 shape, I have that in the Tundra model, great pipe.


The mailman brought me a 320 Siena yesterday. Gorgeous shape, my favorite too.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have two 602s. They were pipe number 2 and 3 in the collections and Christmas gifts my first year. They both smoke cool. Because of recent posts I'll add that neither has ever "gurgled". One is a Duca Carlo you can find for around $36 online or $45 in a B&M. The other was a Savinelli line called Marino that has no markings to indicate it's a Sav.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I've a couple Toscana pipes in the rotation. Very nice like many of the Savinelli's. The Duca C. line is a great value and there is something appealing about their finish that makes me give them some preferential treatment.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Requiem said:


> The mailman brought me a 320 Siena yesterday. Gorgeous shape, my favorite too.


The 320 aka the author shape is not seen too much anymore which is why I really like it.


----------



## Zuk (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I think you gents have convinced me Im headed into the city tommorow and will hopefully be picking up my new pipe and some new baccys along with it.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

You may want to consider this one.
Estate 80 Smoking Tobacco Briar Pipe Savinelli Bent - eBay (item 150321945366 end time Jan-25-09 17:30:15 PST)

Just a though.. Good luck.. Brian


----------

